# C3 Handlebar Weight?



## ironicqueery (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone have the weight on the Cannondale C3 handlebars and/or the C2 Carbon seat post? They came stock on my Caad10 and am curious about the weight, but can't find info anywhere. 
Thanks


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

On my CAAD9 they were 44's I believe.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

I think he was requesting the weight not the width. 

try looking here

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadhandlebars

if not most quality aluminum bars run 250-300g


----------



## ironicqueery (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes, I am after the weight. And I don't see it listed on the weightweenies site. 
has anyone weighed theirs?


----------

